# Kalamata once again:)



## Kalamatapleez (Apr 25, 2010)

Hello everyone!
I have not been on this forum in 5 years!!! I gave up hope of ever moving to Kalamata as things here in the U.S. were too hard to let go of at the time. I would like to thank those of you who have responded to me in the past. Here is the update: We have acquired an apartment in Kalamata, and are finally ready to make a move. But, I am very nervous. I don't know where to begin. My husband, myself and I are U.S. citizens. Our eight year old son is also a U.S. citizen. I read somewhere on this forum that you must have income coming in every month from a source????? How much must we show that we bring in? Are there any international schools in Kalamata? How about private? My son knows how to speak a few Greek words, but understands alot more! Do we need some sort of permanent
Visas to move there? Gosh, I hope someone writes back. Any input would be greatly appreciated. Thanks so much! Hoping to hear from someone soon.


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

Hello there,

A good friend of mine here in Kalamata is from Detroit and a translator for the American Embassy in Athens. It would not be correct to publicise her e-mail or contact number on this forum, but if you wish to pass me your contact details, I will pass on to her as I know you would find her advice invaluable....


----------



## Kalamatapleez (Apr 25, 2010)

Hello there! 
Thank you so much for responding once again! I remember your username from the past as you were one of the few truly kind that responded to Me before. I will get my information to you


----------



## mariavano (Jan 20, 2016)

Hi! I know this thread is a couple years old, but I'd love to speak to anyone living in Kalamata. I'm going to start a separate thread, but if you'd like to get in touch through message, please do! Kalamata is one of my final three choices (K, Thessaloniki, Athens-suburbs). I'm an older (58) single woman moving with just me and my two suitcases and laptop, work online as a copyeditor and business ESL teacher, and have a wine and olive oil website that I've begun "building" here in Hungary and hope to expand to something much greater -- and think Greece is the perfect new addition to it!

Thanks!

Maria


----------



## 1512442 (Jul 13, 2017)

*Kalamata english medical professionals*

Hi Kalamatapleez,

Do you still live in Kalamata? I am currently staying in Kalamata and am trying to find an English speaking private medical doctor or nurse for my mother-in-law. She is in the Kalamata hospital. She is getting ok medical care but its very slow and the facilities are not the same as in the US or UK. We think her release is long overdue. It took them 4 days to get her an MRI (paid for privately) - we are getting very little solid information and need to find a private doctor or nurse who can interpret her records and help with her care after her release. She has private Insurance. 

Do you have anyone I can reach out to, or other people who may help. If so, you please send me a message jecopley at hot mail dot com.

Thanks so much. jcopley


----------

